# Reaper Themes, whatcha using?



## Steinmetzify (Apr 8, 2017)

I usually switch it up after about a year or so; I get bored looking at the same screen every day....just changed tonight. Commala 5...one of the reasons I dig this one so much is because you can resize the mixer to fit under your tracks. For some anxiety ridden reason, it bothers me to have it floating...



Untitled by Lord Funktfied, on Flickr

You got something cool, show me. Always interested in this stuff....


----------



## AntonioPetrole (Apr 9, 2017)

The White Imperial Theme is the coolest one I've come across. Unfortunately I don't use dual monitors so it's not really practical to use.

Edit: Your mixer was always floating before? I've always had it where it's adjustable and embedded at the bottom with just about any theme (including the default)


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 9, 2017)

It was floating because all the themes I've tried make the mixer WAY too big for my monitor, this is the first one I've tried where I can make it small enough to fit under the tracks like that.


----------



## BlackFalcon17 (Apr 9, 2017)

Commala 5 is my favorite. I've been using it for about a year or so, don't think I'll get tired of it any time soon.


----------



## AmpAnon (Apr 10, 2017)

Love I-Logic NEXT: 







Link: http://forums.cockos.com/showthread.php?p=1747470


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 10, 2017)

Dude I dig that! Might have to give that one a go...


----------



## bhakan (Apr 11, 2017)

AntonioPetrole said:


> The White Imperial Theme is the coolest one I've come across. Unfortunately I don't use dual monitors so it's not really practical to use.


I use White Tie Imperial (I do use two monitors) and love it. I pretty much can't go back to normal reaper at this point. If you're using larger monitor's I can't recommend it enough.

White Tie also makes another theme which doesn't require 1080p monitors which looks real nice as well.


----------



## pattonfreak1 (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## pattonfreak1 (Apr 11, 2017)

And also...


----------



## Drezik27 (Apr 12, 2017)

pattonfreak1 said:


>




I really like that one, which theme is that?


----------



## Drew (Apr 12, 2017)

I just use the stock Reaper 5 theme. I don't really care what it looks like so I haven't put much work into finding something else - I just care that it works.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 12, 2017)

Drew said:


> I just use the stock Reaper 5 theme. I don't really care what it looks like so I haven't put much work into finding something else - I just care that it works.



Drew, you are the antithesis of this thread, and even though this isn't MG I still blame you.


----------



## odibrom (Apr 13, 2017)

Drew said:


> I just use the stock Reaper 5 theme. I don't really care what it looks like so I haven't put much work into finding something else - I just care that it works.



Kind of in the same boat here. Default theme here. I've tested others, but, somehow I still prefer the color scheme on this one. It does well what it is supposed to do, so if it ain't broken, why change?

However, given this thread idea is to share themes, I'll give a go and try out some of your suggestions.

About the mixer, I've always had the mixer docked, but one can choose to have it ou of the way, most of you must know this (windows user here), CTRL+M turns on/off the mixer and ALT+D turns on/off the docker itself. So for one monitor users like me (even though mine is a 24" one), this is much useful.


----------



## TheDrumEquation (Apr 13, 2017)

I've just been using stock. But I-Logic NEXT looks pretty cool, I might need to give it a try!


----------



## Drew (Apr 13, 2017)

steinmetzify said:


> Drew, you are the antithesis of this thread, and even though this isn't MG I still blame you.



What's your user name over there? I always get confused on who's who.


----------



## will_shred (Apr 13, 2017)

I just use the standard theme, I find it really intuitive and won't hurt your eyes during long editing sessions. 

I just came here to say that I finally bought my Reaper license after almost 2 years of using the demo


----------



## jerm (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm using this which I like

http://stash.reaper.fm/theme/963/Default Analog v1.8


----------



## bpprox22 (Apr 13, 2017)

I haven't played with themes much but am definitely going to try Analog and I-Logic NEXT


----------



## jerm (Apr 13, 2017)

pattonfreak, which one is that?


----------



## bpprox22 (Apr 13, 2017)

jerm said:


> pattonfreak, which one is that?



The first one is:
http://stash.reaper.fm/theme/1967/Fusion_SwissEdition_Dark.ReaperThemeZip

The second one he posted is:
http://stash.reaper.fm/theme/1237/RADO%20MOD%20BLACK.ReaperThemeZip


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 13, 2017)

Drew said:


> What's your user name over there? I always get confused on who's who.



Same name, just a lurker over there. Nice guys though.



bpprox22 said:


> The first one is:
> http://stash.reaper.fm/theme/1967/Fusion_SwissEdition_Dark.ReaperThemeZip
> 
> The second one he posted is:
> http://stash.reaper.fm/theme/1237/RADO%20MOD%20BLACK.ReaperThemeZip



These are both dope, I love the darkside themes. I'm going to try both of them.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Apr 13, 2017)

Once I get a dual screen setup, I'll give the White Tie Imperial theme a run. As for now, I've just been using the basic 4.0 Reaper theme that is one of the stock options. I was previously using a Pro Tools theme that made the transition to Reaper easier, but I kept finding myself accidentally reaching for menus and sub-menus that were not there because the theme was so close to Pro Tools in aesthetic design and layout. At this point, I know Reaper well enough that I don't really care what it looks like now, which is why I just have been using the basic 4.0 theme since I reinstalled Reaper on my new PC build that I finished two months or so ago. As long as all of my folders and tracks are color-coded, my template is easy to follow, my mixer is visible, and the routing options that I need are on-hand for easy access, then I'm good to go.

I've been getting more into scoring work lately and learning all that I can about it. As it stands, Cubase now seems to be the #1 DAW choice of many score composers. This is presenting me with quite the temptation to go back to Cubase and get the newest, most up-to-date version. Although, I do wish that I could find a good Cubase theme for Reaper. That might fix my dilemma.


----------



## Drew (Apr 13, 2017)

steinmetzify said:


> Same name, just a lurker over there. Nice guys though.



No wonder I don't recognize you're username, lol. I'd say we're all kind of a-holes, but it's a fun crew.


----------



## pattonfreak1 (Apr 16, 2017)

bpprox22 said:


> The first one is:
> http://stash.reaper.fm/theme/1967/Fusion_SwissEdition_Dark.ReaperThemeZip
> 
> The second one he posted is:
> http://stash.reaper.fm/theme/1237/RADO%20MOD%20BLACK.ReaperThemeZip



Yes exactly. 
Sorry so late for replying. Been sick.


----------

